# Howdy Good People From The UK !



## shoshinkan (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi There,

I practise/teach Okinawan Shorin Ryu Karate in the UK and look forward to talking martial arts with you.


----------



## MJS (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 9, 2006)

Jim,

Welcome to MT, Mate!

And good on ya for signing up... and posting straight away!

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:  Happy Posting.


----------



## Drac (Oct 9, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Howdy Howdy!

Looking forward to chatting martial arts with you as well!  Welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Odin (Oct 10, 2006)

hey!welcome to the forum.

fellow englishmen right here!


----------



## shoshinkan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thankyou one and all for a warm welcome, I shant be around much and will mainly pop into the karate section as thats what I practise.


----------



## bydand (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 14, 2006)

Greetings and welcometo MT!  There happen to be some good people out of the UK as well...I've heard of two!


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 16, 2006)

welcome


----------

